# Vinyl door sill protectors



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

I have a small number of clear vinyl sill protectors to save the door sills getting scratched as you get in and out had some fitted to my TTs from new and there have saved my sills from any amount of scratches when I have caught them with my shoes
Easy to fit just spray both the protector and sill with soapy ( use washing up liquid+ water ) water fit in position and squeegee flat on to the panel you can also use a hair dryer to if you need a bit of heat just to get a perfect fit at the top
Once fitted they can not been notice they are 55mm deep and run almost the full lenth of the sill below the door
£25 a set of 2inc P+P


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Still got a few sets left


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Still some left


----------



## ryanmtt (Sep 13, 2010)

Do you have a picture of these fitted

Cheers


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

ryanmtt said:


> Do you have a picture of these fitted
> 
> Cheers


They are very hard to see once fitted so it's not easy to get a picture they are to protect the paint work as you get in and out 
They are fitted to my car in this picture but as I said hard to see


----------



## ryanmtt (Sep 13, 2010)

Hi thankyou I know it's hard to photograph clear vinyl :lol: I can see them though cheers

Will be in touch


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Still have a few sets left


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

YELLOW_TT said:


> Still have a few sets left


----------



## TTSRobS (Jul 13, 2017)

Do you still have a set left?
If so I'd be interested.  
Does it cover the sideskirt part of the TTS at all and fit the Mk3?


----------



## Anamorphic (Jul 27, 2017)

YELLOW_TT said:


> I have a small number of clear vinyl sill protectors to save the door sills getting scratched as you get in and out had some fitted to my TTs from new and there have saved my sills from any amount of scratches when I have caught them with my shoes
> Easy to fit just spray both the protector and sill with soapy ( use washing up liquid+ water ) water fit in position and squeegee flat on to the panel you can also use a hair dryer to if you need a bit of heat just to get a perfect fit at the top
> Once fitted they can not been notice they are 55mm deep and run almost the full lenth of the sill below the door
> £25 a set of 2inc P+P


Hi, a bit cheeky for a first post but here goes, do you happen to have any sill protectors left that can be used on a MK3 TT Coupe? Wife picked up a new car yesterday and I can see the sills being destroyed in short order :roll:

Cheers

P.S. I'm sure I was a member of this forum back around 2000 when I had an Imola Yellow Roadster so maybe not a first post... Just can't remember my ID from back then or the email I used to join!!


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

These are designed for the mk1 but can't see why they wouldn't fit the mk3 possibly might need a bit of trimming


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Still have some of these if anyone needs them


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

YELLOW_TT said:


> Still have some of these if anyone needs them


As above


----------

